# Systemctl Failed to load kernel modules

## Skirmitch

Hey guys. Since the last kernel upgrade I'm getting an error due failed kernel modules loading through Systemd, can anyone help me pls? (This is not the first kernel i configure in this pc having Systemctl already but first time this happends):

```
 systemctl status systemd-modules-load.service

● systemd-modules-load.service - Load Kernel Modules

   Loaded: loaded (/usr/lib64/systemd/system/systemd-modules-load.service; static)

   Active: failed (Result: exit-code) since lun 2014-06-23 19:59:24 CLT; 7min ago

     Docs: man:systemd-modules-load.service(8)

           man:modules-load.d(5)

  Process: 1281 ExecStart=/usr/lib/systemd/systemd-modules-load (code=exited, status=1/FAILURE)

 Main PID: 1281 (code=exited, status=1/FAILURE)

jun 23 19:59:22 aranza systemd-modules-load[1281]: Inserted module 'iptable_nat'

jun 23 19:59:22 aranza systemd-modules-load[1281]: Inserted module 'nf_nat_ftp'

jun 23 19:59:22 aranza systemd-modules-load[1281]: Inserted module 'nf_nat_irc'

jun 23 19:59:22 aranza systemd-modules-load[1281]: Inserted module 'nf_nat_sip'

jun 23 19:59:22 aranza systemd-modules-load[1281]: Inserted module 'xt_mark'

jun 23 19:59:22 aranza systemd-modules-load[1281]: Inserted module 'xt_LOG'

jun 23 19:59:22 aranza systemd-modules-load[1281]: Inserted module 'xt_nat'

jun 23 19:59:23 aranza systemd-modules-load[1281]: Inserted module 'wl'

jun 23 19:59:24 aranza systemd-modules-load[1281]: Inserted module 'alx'

jun 23 19:59:24 aranza systemd-modules-load[1281]: Inserted module 'coretemp'

jun 23 19:59:24 aranza systemd[1]: systemd-modules-load.service: main process exited, code=exited, status=1/FAILURE

jun 23 19:59:24 aranza systemd[1]: Failed to start Load Kernel Modules.

jun 23 19:59:24 aranza systemd[1]: Unit systemd-modules-load.service entered failed state.
```

----------

## compilator

Did you type: 

make modules_install 

??

----------

## Skirmitch

Like 300 times, =(. I thought it was that as well but did it 300 times already

----------

## diablo465

can anyone please shed some light on this, i have the same issue as well.

----------

